
Show HN: Tapi – Google Translate API from Terminal - gariany
https://github.com/eladg/tapi/
======
diegorbaquero
Kudos, saves time!

~~~
shawn-butler
I use [https://github.com/soimort/translate-
shell](https://github.com/soimort/translate-shell) for this.

You might find it useful.

